

How to Use Facebook Ads to Get a Job You Really Want - greenbergz
http://blog.brazencareerist.com/2013/12/17/how-to-use-facebook-ads-to-get-a-job-you-really-want/
The ad targeted 16,560 Facebook users “who live in the United States, age 25 or older, who graduated from college, who work at Google.” In two days, the ad got 48 clicks (0.103 percent click through rate, or CTR) at a total cost of $30.68.
======
mpeg
Note that using custom audiences to target people that you found in Facebook
is against the TOS and could get your ad account suspended.

It's supposed to be first-party data that you have obtained yourself, the
terms are a bit vague on it but according to Facebook employees data obtained
from FB or the FB API does not qualify (including the data of people who like
your page)

(I used to work in a Facebook SPMD)

~~~
ilyanep
It sounds like he found the names on the company website and only used
Facebook to get their FB IDs. Is that still against the TOS?

~~~
mpeg
Yes, it defintely is.

The data needs to have either been obtained directly from the users complying
with laws regarding PII or you need to have all necessary rights to use the
data (if obtained from a third party)

Names are definitely PII. In this case Facebook will probably turn a blind
eye, but if stuff like this became widespread it would only lead to harder
restrictions into who can advertise in fb (right now, anyone with a fb account
can just add a funding source and start buying ads)

I mean, people being able to advertise DIRECTLY to you in Facebook with
absolutely no regard to privacy laws is a scary thought.

------
wf
This is interesting and novel but, if everyone did this it obviously wouldn't
continue to work. Also, "For about $30, 50 Google employees were willing to
consider me as a candidate." That's pretty fluffy. For $30 50 Google employees
clicked on your website; I doubt many of them were in a position to or would
want to recommend a stranger to be hired because of that.

------
groby_b
So, let me get this straight - he tried Google with no follow up and then a
tiny startup where he indeed got an interview.

How does that in any way mean that "It’s a proven strategy to get C-level
attention at virtually any company"?

------
belluchan
I don't want a "job". I want to make awesome stuff that works well and solves
hard or interesting problems. You can do that pretty much anywhere. If I get
paid for it, that's cool. That's the beauty of software, you can do this at
pretty much any kind of company as long as the people there are good and the
technology stack is pretty modern and there isn't too much technical debt.

------
ctruman
Cached Copy:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.brazencareerist.com/2013/12/17/how-
to-use-facebook-ads-to-get-a-job-you-really-want/)

------
jsnk
Getting 404

